# Fertilizer Decisions



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Ag.com....a good read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/farmers-delaying-fertilizer-decisions_2-ar51493


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gives me a little hope for my spring Fert bill


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I talked about fertilizer supplier/ dealer just recently and he said all fall they have moved very little phosphorus and potash compared to their normal sales. He is fearful if markets do recover even slightly and people are able to start to market commodities and also as expected the price of fertilizer drop slightly some farmers might want to play catch up on fertilizer application next spring and there could be temporary shortages of the product


----------

